# Its on at 3 mile bridge



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I've been fishing three mile bridge for the last few weeks and its really on...if you like bull redfish to 18 pounds. The reds are schooling up under the pilings. Its eerie to see them tailing and their heads sticking out of the water in 25 to 30 feet of water. They are just killing the menhaden. Throw any lure you have, jerk it a few times, and they are on. There are also spanish, ladyfish, and bluefish in the mix. White trout on gulps fished deep. Caught most of the reds on Yo Zuris. Of course, all were released. Got the biggest one by trolling a yo zuri on the down current side of the pilings between pilings 70-90. Good luck. Amarillo


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Also, saw some Jack Crevalle following the reds to the boat when they were hooked. Hoping for a late season tarpon, but maybe next year.


----------

